# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  steel shed plans

## echidna

looking to find a supplier of steel shed plans or someone that has plans
looking for a shed 12m x 12m x 3.6m or slightly larger
will be my garage and workshop
can anyone help

----------


## KevM

> looking to find a supplier of steel shed plans or someone that has plans
> looking for a shed 12m x 12m x 3.6m or slightly larger
> will be my garage and workshop
> can anyone help

  Are you sure it will be large enough, my timber storage shed is 12m x 9m x 3.6m and I about to put the tractor outside  :Biggrin:   as I am running out of space. 
Plenty of suppliers out there but may not be prepared to supply plans untl you buy shed. 
Kev M

----------


## Harry72

Gee only 144m2 of space you sure its enough!(thats nearly triple my shop)
I'd still look into adding a lean-too of one side too use as a wood store, also have a carport put on the front!
You wont get much change from $12K just for a zinc kit shed 12x12x3.6m($13K colourbond)...

----------


## Robert WA

If you just want plans and know the size and style of shed you are after, go to your local government planners or engineers.  Chances are that one or other will have a set of basic specifications that you can use as your start point.

----------


## fxst

echidna are you just wanting the plans or a supplier as well?
I went through the process recently and after costing it all including nuts bolts screws etc plus the council insisting on colourbond sheeting and roof I went to Fairdinkum Sheds and got the lot cheaper than I could source it and came with plans engineering specs etc. Council passed it without a murmur unlike my last shed.  :Biggrin:  here are a couple links if you need them.  http://www.fairdinkumsheds.com/fdhs_web/  http://www.sheds.com.au/ 
hope it helps
Pete

----------


## Barry_White

> looking to find a supplier of steel shed plans or someone that has plans
> looking for a shed 12m x 12m x 3.6m or slightly larger
> will be my garage and workshop
> can anyone help

  If you want the best shed on the market, not the cheapest but still competitive go here.   www.ezyframe.com.au 
I think you will find difficulty getting anyone to sell you the plans without selling you the shed. 
You will find that you wont be able to buy the materials as cheap as any of the manufactures. and because the shed industry is so competitive the margins are not that high. 
The other advantage you get is engineered drawings which will be required by council as well as a construction manual and every bracket, screw nut and bolt that you will require and free delivery anywhere in Australia.

----------


## Ozartisan

Hi Echidna
I am building near Taree - checked all the kit guys & eventually went with Totalspan 'cos I liked the way they are constructed. I wanted to do something a little different, & Peter (the owner of Taree distributorship) was very helpful.
Hoping to get it finished over a loooong weekend this weekend. Come on down & check it out if you like (Tinonee) - size is 9m x 21m x 2.7m.
PM me for more info.
Here is a pic of how I left it last weekend.

----------


## Shedhand

You made a good choice with TotalSpan. I checked out heaps of different sheds and TotalSpan came up trumps everywhere except price. They're a bit more expensive than the others but the build quality is exceptional. The engineering drawings and slab plans went through council without any questions. Highly recommended. My local TS bloke was very helpful and didn't quibble when I wanted to add a second PA door at short notice. 
Mine's 8.850m x 7.500m x 2.700m (wall height) Portal Frame with 2 remote controlled Australian made roller door motors, 2 roller doors, 2 PA doors, 1 window, 2 skylights and all guttering. Roof and walls are Bluescope Steel Colorbond.
$8990.00 all up. Slab cost - 9.0m x 7.5m x 150mm (Boxing, excavation, concrete, 3 workers, whirlybird finish) $2900.00.
I'm happy. :Smilie: 
Cheers

----------


## Ozartisan

Didn't quite get it finished last weekend - guess we will try again in a week or so!
Here's where we got up to.
Pity no roof yet - need water in the tanks!!

----------


## la Huerta

cool...i can just imagine it fitted out as a house

----------


## Ozartisan

Hey La Huerta
Got one of your reply posts in my email, but not on the boards?
Anyway - windows I picked up as a bunch left over from an owner builders auction purchases. 6 windows & a couple of sliding door panels for the grand total of a couple of hundred bucks.  Glad the colour matched the shed!!!!
Managed to fit them all in but one - that will fit in the house!. Even one for the dunny in the shed!
Am insulating the whole lot with Air-Cell - so will make a good dog house too when I am in the bad books!
Here is the outlook from where the house will be - just in front of the shed....
You can come & visit when we are done..... 
Check out www.artisansretreat.com

----------


## la Huerta

only one probem, if i drove that  far from sydney, bugger if  i'm going back ,ggrrrrrrrr      
la  H

----------


## Ozartisan

Finally managed to get the shed locked up last weekend.
Sparky getting power to it this week (Country Energy finally connected us to the grid this week - not bad going since the initial estimate was January & they extracted my $30,000 last November!!!)
Every trip up there makes it harder to come back on Sunday arvo!!!

----------


## Wild Dingo

So dont  :Biggrin:  And thats my flip comment for the week out the way!  :Wink:  
But then he thinks... why would you? Sheds up got cover on got floor down got water tank next to it gettin power fitted... so why bother goin back to the smoke at all? stay there and change your login to "happyinthescrub"  :Cool:   
As for the sheds... I got mine from the sheds.com mob and couldnt believe the lack of actual build from these plans... nothing narda so she went up mainly by hook and by crook but up she went when all was said and done I only had 2 sheets and a couple of corner flashings left over so not bad eh? oh and I changed the actual layout a bit too but were not sayin nothin to the shire about that... actually what had us stunned then angered was the total lack of cross members for the roof... just that miserable little joiner peice in the middle... well it worked on the ends but the center certainly caved in when we put the roof on... so much so that we ended up rushing 70klicks up the road to son in laws fathers farm and nicking a few large C channels to prop the thing up with!! didnt the blue curses from hell fly thick and fast that day I can tell you 
But on a good note... its done!!! Ive moved in and Im happy... well its only 6 x 9 so a tad small but hell its a shed!!! now to source a cheep oldie from one of the farms around here to boost my standings in the whos got the biggest  shed stakes  :Biggrin:

----------


## Notsohandyman

Just my 2 cents worth 
I just had a shed delivered from Safety steel structures here in vic.
Not a bad looking shed either but No Plans...
I called the company regarding this and they said they dont supply any plans with their sheds????
Bugger that $5000 and figure it out for yourself seen you wont give us 1500 bucks to install it..
Next time Im buying a shipping container or 2..... 
Good luck with the plans.. 
1 Idea is to take a digital camera to a shed display and snap away...

----------


## Wild Dingo

Mate that seems to be common with these mobs... no instructions and the sales mobs say such as "its easy mate goes up like meccano" thats okay if youve ever played with meccano! But for those of us who havent its a friggin nightmare :mad:  
to their credit shedco actually has "instructions" available only after purchase of shed and only after they give you the password to enable you to download it... then when you do its 170pages long generic to ALL their sheds but specific to none so you have to spend hours reading through them to sort out which of the friggin pages relates to your shed and which are irrelevent... a lot of wasted time and a lot of irrelevent nonscence totally unusabel for your shed... and even some of the stuff you think is relevent ends up irrelevent 
So much that we tossed the flamin thing and went with our instinct... which never having erected a shed before was well... non-existant!  :Shock:   
We ended up with sheets left over flashings left over and needing to get the C channel from 140klick round trip (more cost in fuel and time) along with having to purchase more bolts and those concrete bolts along with teck screws... all up a bloody nightmare  
However... I am planning on doing it again!! glutton for punishment I know  :Rolleyes:  but then again I hope to find a farmer whos dyin to get rid of an old farm shed they no longer want for a song and I can sing as I take it down and re-erect it 
Interestingly they do readily supply instructions for their houses... just not the sheds theoretically a sheds easier than a house but in reality both are equally difficult if one has never done either before eh... I think thats because although they say they have erectors available the erectors themselves say theyre not so you end up building it 
Cheers!!

----------


## jakash

I could probably help out with plans echidna. I build custom sheds all out of square section steel, fully welded, not a bolt or bracket in sight. You guys havent seen a decent shed till you see one out of all solid steel. Enough bragging, Ihave one set of drawings(generic) that does any size shed from 6sqm to 500sqm. Only problem is that i had them drawn up for me, and the drawings assume you know how to use them, not much detail. Im in Port Macquarie so if you want to further any info contact me.

----------


## Fossil

I built my last shed for less than 700 bucks.
S/H timber for frame, and S/H iron to clad. It measures 14.5 x 10m and has a timber storage lean to of 2.7 x 14m attached. I made up roof trusses out of 4x2 hwd, and added storage to the roof space with yellow tounge particleboard. Price did not include floor, roof space boards, power, or doors. I didn't put it through council, but when I did an extension to the house, I added in the shed on the site plan, as an existing structure, and it all passed.  :Wink:   
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

